# Windows und Ubuntu im Dualboot - Ubuntupartition über die Windows-Datenträgerverwaltung gelöscht



## Warkeyy (24. Februar 2018)

*Windows und Ubuntu im Dualboot - Ubuntupartition über die Windows-Datenträgerverwaltung gelöscht*

Guten Tag,

ich hatte einige Zeit Windows 10 und Ubuntu im Dualboot laufen, da ich gern mal Linux ausprobieren wollte. Dieses wollte ich jetzt jedoch rückgängig machen und habe gedacht, dass es reichen würde die Ubuntu-Partition einfach über die Datenträgerverwaltung von Windows zu löschen und zu formatieren. Nach einem Neustart des Rechners hatte ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit "grub" offen. Rechner nochmal neugestartet und im BIOS den Windows-Boot-Manager an erste Stelle gestellt. Dann ist Windows auch wieder normal hochgefahren. 

Jetzt wird mir aber bei der Datenträgerverwaltung eine 100 MB (mit dem Laufwerkbuchstaben "Z") große Partition angezeigt, auf welche ich nicht zugreifen kann. Diese würde ich gern wieder entfernen wenn das irgendwie möglich ist. Muss ich dafür den Rechner neu aufsetzen? Oder wäre es sowieso klüger den Rechner komplett zu formatieren?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows und Ubuntu im Dualboot - Ubuntupartition über die Windows-Datenträgerverwaltung gelöscht*

Halo Warkeyy!

Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum! 



Warkeyy schrieb:


> Jetzt wird mir aber bei der Datenträgerverwaltung eine 100 MB (mit dem Laufwerkbuchstaben "Z") große Partition angezeigt, auf welche ich nicht zugreifen kann. Diese würde ich gern wieder entfernen wenn das irgendwie möglich ist.


Das ist erstens unnötig und zweitens gefährlich.
Windows braucht die Partition für den EFI-Start.


----------



## Gast201808272 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Windows und Ubuntu im Dualboot - Ubuntupartition über die Windows-Datenträgerverwaltung gelöscht*

Die 100 MB Partition ist völlig normal, einfach ignorieren.
Übrigens hast du Glück gehabt, mal eben die Bootpartition löschen, das wäre ohne UEFI wohl auf eine komplette Neuinstallation hinausgelaufen


----------

